# What is the best bang for your buck battery powered line trimmer



## ultimate buzz (Jul 20, 2015)

There is a great post on battery powered hand tools, covering drills, impact tools and accessories a few pages back. I'm trying to find some info/opinions on some of the lithium powered line trimmers. Anyone on here have any hands on experience with any of the different brands? -ken


----------



## walterg (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm on my second year with my Ryobi 40 volt trimmer. Its holding up great. The stock line wasn't very good, but with upgraded line it does well.
I only have one battery for it, but it's doing fine.
I just bought Grass Gator .065 commercial grade line for it.
Will give it a try and report back how well it does.


----------

